# Can anyone check my site and give any advice please?



## Skavoovie (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,

I started my own brand last year and started trading in October. It seems to be going up and down with the sales to be honest. I had a huge boost from the end of april throughout may, and now sales dropped but still are better than befor april. I'm getting a lot of traffic to the site but was hoping people here could take a look and give me some advice on how to make it better.

The site is: Home / Die With Honour

Thanks

Colin


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

It's a really nice looking site, but it took me a while to figure out how to get to a product page to buy something. The fancy product name text that is part of the shirt image threw me off. What if you made it so that clicking on the shirt (and fancy text) took you to the product page?


----------



## Brandoni (May 28, 2015)

I would recommend keeping your products "above the fold" instead of the large banner, and with that, feature some of your products on the home page, instead of giving visitors that extra step in clicking products.


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

The banner at the top is huge, and I have to scroll down just to see the first product part. I would trim the banner/navigation at the top (there's lot of empty space), and drop the Secure Shipping/Credit Cards/PayPal thing to the footer. Make your products front and center. 

On the About page the text is very small and hard to read (you're using images; might just want to use regular text here that can be picked up by search engines, and then supplement it with the models). 

Also, I'd advise making the shirt images clickable to bring you to the individual product page to order, rather than just the smaller product name (BudNug, for example). People love seeing something (like an image) and being able to click on it to order. 

Cool designs. Good luck!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I am in mobile view

So I also tried to click the image to get to the product instead of the name so I agree that should be changed. 

The font below the shirt image is basically illegible so I would change it to something people can read quickly. 

On the voodoo shirt I clicked on the product and there was no way to zoom in on the shirt and see the design...I scrolled to see if there were other product images and it just kept showing the same image over and over without end!

But besides that it looks fine I think!


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Going to be blunt here...so take it as constructive criticism.

1. I have absolutely no clue what the site is about within 5-10 seconds of the the first page visit. I would not be the only one. No clue means they don't stay. Willing to bet your bounce rate is high.

2. Hand written text look cool, but cannot read it easily. Remember, not everyone has a big his res monitor. Even then, it is tough to read. Sure, use a nice font, but don't over do it so you have to think about it. I know your name, but I have no idea what your logo is. 

3. No one want to scroll through 3 feet of screen to see all your products. Make them 3 across.

4. About page tells me nothing. Like your home page, there is no actual text, which people AND google want. Give me a reason to like you.

5. Too much real estate at the top is wasted. Too much blank space. 

6. Your Meta name and descriptions are too generic + not using all the given space you can by google. Get more specific. Skip the meta keywords parts, google admits they do not use them. Some feel as though they can can spam ranked.

7. Look at your competitors, the big guys, and see how they do it. Heck, look at Amazon.com. Basic text, straight forward. Sure, they need to appeal to the masses, but they know how to arrange placement.

Good luck!


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

1. it would look better if you raised your banner so the demo banner isn't cut off and it all fits on one page without scrolling. 

2. personally, I like thumbnail galleries better than scrolling a bunch of large images.

3. there doesn't seem to be much point in the sizes you blow some of your shirts up as they're blurry and apparently from lower resolution sources. the images would look sharper at their original resolutions, but a thumbnail gallery with click to zooms would be even better, just reshoot the low res pics so they look crisp at larger sizes.

otherwise, the simple uncluttered layouts are nice. the biggest issue with me is the scrolling. I like pointing and clicking better

if you don't have a 1 page checkout yet, do yourself a favor and get one. people abandon carts over multi-page checkouts and being forced to create accounts too. make accounts optional if you haven't already


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

tippy said:


> It's a really nice looking site, but it took me a while to figure out how to get to a product page to buy something. The fancy product name text that is part of the shirt image threw me off. What if you made it so that clicking on the shirt (and fancy text) took you to the product page?


way too much white dead space at the top.


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

G'day from down under.
Your site and designs look pretty cool. Lots of good suggestions mentioned which I would implement.
I disagree with the comment made about your keywords not being used by google. I have found the opposite to that. I did a view page source on your website and you do not have any keywords directed to your target audience. I would be putting in words like grafitti tshirts, street wear, custom tshirts, gangsta design tshirts etc etc. I have had great google rankings by targeting my audience, you are just to broad at the moment.
Have a blog on your site, start writing some cool stuff about how you got started and what makes your label stand out from the rest of the crowd, also don't be scared to put in your blog writings and mentions of other cool stories about people and link to them and then send them an email telling them to check out your blog with mention about them, they may just reciprocate and link to you as well. Get involved on forums that are in your target audience. start commenting everywhere you can and leave your signature at the bottom like on here where you can.
Have videos showing you design the shirts ( if you do the designs yourself ) or ask your designer to video himself making them in coreldraw or adobe in speed view and post them on your website and on youtube.
Think like your customer, what would i be interested in seeing on a website etc. Look at your competitors websites and see how they are set up etc. Right click inside their website and click on view page source and see what keywords they are using and copy them for better rankings etc.

Don't ever give up, EVER..

All the best mate.


----------



## ghippleh (Aug 24, 2015)

Very nice shirt designs... one thing I noticed is that the images are not compressed / optimized.

I noticed it took forever for the page to download and for a second I thought it was my internet connection. I checked the size of one of your banner image on the product page and it came in at a whopping 500Kb + !

Try using photoshop to web optimize your files. You should be able to get great quality for under 50kb (10% of what you have now). If you do that then your page will be 10x quicker which will be huge!

You can get just photoshop for 9.99 a month... with the speed increase you will get you will definitely sell enough to cover the cost.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Abelohost (Aug 28, 2015)

Change everything. Get a wordpress theme that doesn't look like a blank page.


----------



## anuraggupta (Oct 14, 2015)

Really It is nice


----------



## penglet (Oct 25, 2015)

The custom font is really cool, but it's also really hard to read. In addition to that, where you don't have custom font, it looks like you're using a Serif font like Times New Roman. That made me wonder if the page completely loaded at first. So, I refreshed the page a couple times and even clicked on your link again to make sure that it had loaded correctly.

My advice: Keep the custom font for your banner, use a sleeker/easier-to-read font for your navigation, and get a unique domain so that customers trust your site (i.e., get "www.diewithhonour.com" vice "www.diewithhonour.bigcartel.com"). Oh! And you may want to get "www.diewithhonor.com" and do a 301 redirect since a lot of people (mostly Americans) don't spell honour the British way.

These are just thoughts of a consumer. My ecommerce site is still in the works, so I can't speak to that side of things yet.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

I think, place that slide on top, and in place of slider create some products with boxes
You can place these paypal and cc icons at bottom

Sorry not to make you feel bad about your website, but from buyer point of few, he needs to see products straight forward and something about product may be some text, now it looks like a blog

May be find good theme in themeforest ?


----------

